

No Windows. One Exit. Free Drinks: Casino-Driven Design for Crowdsourcing - ams1
http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/casino-driven-design

======
programminggeek
Certainly keeping users focused and not adding junk to a process or a design
or an app increases conversions/actions. There is a fine line I suppose where
you force users down such a rabbit hole that you create/enforce bad behavior
or allow for unethical design.

